# Feeling tired - aircon related?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

We've only been in Dubai for a month, and we just cant get up in the morning...and we're both feeling so tired during the day...and its not like we arrived here from a completely different timezone (only 2 hour difference to home).

could it be the aircon?

I know it could be the cheap bed we temporarily own...

new diet?

combination of everything (including the freaking weather ;-))

anyone else experience something similar?

cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you drinking at least 2 litres of water per day? 

I find it that if I don't drink enough water during the morning/afternoon, I feel totally exhausted in the evenings.

The bad bed could also be the culprit.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm...definately not 2l of water per day - let me try that asap...while looking for a decent (and affordable) bed.

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> hmm...definately not 2l of water per day - let me try that asap...while looking for a decent (and affordable) bed.
> 
> thanks


could be the water or lack of - could be the bed - & yes I reckon it could be the aircon

I get ill every summer with the aircon - headache, tired, head cold


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, give it a try.. to be honest, almost every time that I've felt exhausted in the evenings, I look back on the day and I often realise that I just did not drink enough water! 90% of the times is just that. Weather was milder back home so I did not have the habit of drinking water, but had to change that when I moved here! Sometimes I even need as much as 3 litres especially when is above 40C, or if I had a night out the day before


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

do those 'air humidifiers' help in any way in our A/C houses in the Dubai summer?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Some people like them, but I personally don't - hate the sticky feeling! If I wanted to get sticky, I might as well go outside for 5 min and come back inside 

But they are supposed to be good for your lungs, and alleviate the effects of the dryness on skin/eyes/throat, etc. caused by the aircon.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally I don't think the 'stuff' put in food here is allowed in food in other areas of the world (certain additives and colourings) as well as very high sugar levels. I'd watch what you eat and avoid processed/ take out food. We've been here two months and I'm getting used to my two o'clock nap ;-).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Izzy. Try drinking more water. It is quite likely that you are dehydrated and have not even realised it. Most of us, particularly when we first arrive, do not realise how quickly it is to get dehydrated nor do we appreciate the need to drink more water. You could also try some of those sports drinks to replace lost salt and minerals. 

If you notice no change, I would advise a trip to the doctor's just to make sure that everything is ok and that there are no underlying health related issues.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I would say it's a combination of lack of water and the heat which can be energy sapping. The days can also be quite long in Dubai so an afternoon siesta is always welcome. Eat as the locals do; plenty of raw vegetables, fruit and dried fruits and allow the body to adjust.

Alternatively, try my method of lots of strong black coffee.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> I would say it's a combination of lack of water and the heat which can be energy sapping.


That's quite true actually. I do indoor circuit training for one hour and could easily keep going. Switch to outdoor boot camp and after 30 minutes, I am literally gasping for a drink and feel like I'm about to pass out. 2 minutes of being in the air-conditioned comfort of my car and suddenly, I am okay and feel like doing another workout!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> Alternatively, try my method of lots of strong black coffee.


Funny you mention that harry! Before I realised that my tiredness was due to lack of water, I was trying to compensate by drinking copious amounts of coffee and coke zero (I figured the caffeine would keep me going!), only to discover later on that caffeine is actually a diuretic, therefore it also contributes to dehydration!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

always drink water with the coffee to compensate, and then more water.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would put it down to a combination of the heat, the lifestyle etc..

But I tend to turn off the aircon before bed or when i wake up in the middle of the night as it is definitely much harder to wake up in the mornings when the air con is still on


----------

